# Stoppers got rhythm...



## YoYoSpin (Aug 20, 2008)

These two stoppers are made from PRS Guitar maple wood and volume control knobs - kinda cool.


----------



## Hosspen (Aug 20, 2008)

CRE--AA--TIVE!  Ed that is cool!  Did you notice any extra noise when you turned these knobs?   Then did you TURN them down?      I really like shape and proportion!


----------



## Mikey (Aug 21, 2008)

Good ideas, but not a fan of the cork at all.


----------



## rickstef (Aug 21, 2008)

but more importantly, do they go to 11?


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2008)

As usual, very nice and cleaver idea.
When you "turn" the nob, where does the sound come out?


----------



## Boomer (Aug 22, 2008)

Another creative win for the people of IAP.  neat idea


----------



## DaveM (Aug 23, 2008)

Neat!  I would speak up for the Fender amp crowd, and make some stoppers made with the old style "Chickenhead" knobs, but I don't know how to turn tweed!

Cool idea, and great execution!

Dave


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 6, 2008)

interesting concept. Great job as usual.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 6, 2008)

very nice design....and nice form on teh stoppers as well.  Great job


----------



## Spiceman (Sep 8, 2008)

What adhesive did you use to stick the polyester resin knobs to the wood?


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cool, Ed!!


----------

